# MTL atomiser suggestions



## FlavorGuy (6/6/16)

Can u pls. advice me on some choices for a good 'Mouth To Lung' atomiser.

I chase flavour.

Thank you.


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/6/16)

Subtank mini

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/6/16)

Kayfun V3 mini


----------



## Stephen (6/6/16)

Erlkongin - once you learn to wick it properly it's hard to beat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/6/16)

Cyclone


----------



## Andre (6/6/16)

The Eleaf Melo 3 (4ml) or the Melo 3 Mini (2ml). It takes it own brand commercial cols or the 0.9 ohm cCell ceramic coils or you can use the ECR head to build your own coils.


----------



## Alan snyders (6/6/16)

@Andre, will you be able to use the melo 3 mini for mtl?thought it would be used for dl?


----------



## Andre (6/6/16)

Alan snyders said:


> @Andre, will you be able to use the melo 3 mini for mtl?thought it would be used for dl?


Both myself and HRH only do MTL and use the Melo3s. Have not used their commercial coils, which might be too low in resistance for MTL, but have used the ECR rebuildable head and the 0.9 ohm cCell coil units to good effect. HRH just requires smaller bore drip tips on her Melo3s.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/16)

The Nautilus X that should be appearing soon is a true MTL Tank and if you can handle the standard drip tip because it won't accept you own custom drip tips then it's a winner. Another option is the ProTank 4 from Kangertech because it's all things to all people... it has a rebuildable deck (RBA) then a ceramic coil for flavourful lung hits and then it has a 1,5 Ohm coil for the MTL crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (6/6/16)

@Andre where did you get your ECR head from?


----------



## Andre (6/6/16)

Franky said:


> @Andre where did you get your ECR head from?


Got mine from Sir Vape, but see they are out of stock. As is Atomize where I saw it a few days ago. Maybe ask in the Who has Stock forum?


----------



## Alan snyders (6/6/16)

Andre said:


> Both myself and HRH only do MTL and use the Melo3s. Have not used their commercial coils, which might be too low in resistance for MTL, but have used the ECR rebuildable head and the 0.9 ohm cCell coil units to good effect. HRH just requires smaller bore drip tips on her Melo3s.



Ok cool..good to know was thinking of going the pico starter kit but was bot sure if i could mtl on the melo 3..

Although i started lung hits recently and it is awesome but still prefer mtl..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlavorGuy (7/6/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Ok cool..good to know was thinking of going the pico starter kit but was bot sure if i could mtl on the melo 3..
> 
> Although i started lung hits recently and it is awesome but still prefer mtl..



Have decided to get the cCell 0.9ohm coil and use it with the Pico/Melo3 to test the MTL draw, before going to the Nautilus X.

Thx all, for the suggestions.


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

FlavorGuy said:


> Have decided to get the cCell 0.9ohm coil and use it with the Pico/Melo3 to test the MTL draw, before going to the Nautilus X.
> 
> Thx all, for the suggestions.


Great stuff, keep us updated please.


----------



## Alan snyders (7/6/16)

FlavorGuy said:


> Have decided to get the cCell 0.9ohm coil and use it with the Pico/Melo3 to test the MTL draw, before going to the Nautilus X.
> 
> Thx all, for the suggestions.



Yes plz keep us updated as i too would like to go that route


----------



## FlavorGuy (8/6/16)

FlavorGuy said:


> Have decided to get the cCell 0.9ohm coil and use it with the Pico/Melo3 to test the MTL draw, before going to the Nautilus X.
> 
> Thx all, for the suggestions.



Hi.

Did try the cCell 0.9ohm coil with the Pico/Melo3 mini to test the MTL draw. Could only compare it to a Twisp Edge and it was similar but still not as tight as the Twisp.

Am going to test the Nautilus X when available.


----------

